
Am I wasting my time organizing email? - allenleein
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LSi-ZIAvWGjLxx0sxCMp1bwPtAfVw-nd/view
======
mytailorisrich
The main problem we all suffer is the tendency not to delete.

95% of emails should be deleted right after having been read (same for instant
messaging) but instead we keep them 'in case' although we will never look at
them again.

------
mtmail
Can you add [pdf] and [2011] to the title?

